# Help my fluval 304 problems



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know what happened, all I know is that I came home one day and it was no longer working. Does anyone know how to fix these? I'm kind of cash staped right now and can't afford a new filter. Please help, my fish are without a filter :S


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You have to give us some more details. What's "not working"? Completely dead, running but not pushing water, etc. ....


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

By not working I mean it was working one day then noticed that there wasn't any water being pushed out I cleaned and reset it back up. Now it won't prime or even have that sound that motor is working. Other than a small noise. So confused


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you checked the propeller? Perhaps something is jamming it?


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah checked that. I'm so frustrated. Thanks though.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Take the cover off and see if the impeller spin at all. If it does not spin, the motor is fried for whatever reason, there is nothing you can fix.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

OK ill go try that now


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

It rattles around and spins sometimes. The propeller doesn't seem snug


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. sounds like impeller problem if you hear a rattling sound. is the little rubber tip on the bottom of the impeller shaft ? also take the impeller shaft a place it in the lid for it, and see if it has excessive play side to side. Cheers


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Does the motor or unit actually sound like its on and not priming or just dead. You can try jamming a power head in the input tub to get the flow going and that might help. Also try unpegging it a couple times sometimes that will get it going again.


----------

